# Nickel or copper shot for pheasant?



## Fattire (Feb 19, 2003)

Nickel or copper shot for pheasant?

I was wondering if you guys think nickel or copper plated shot helps that much when pheasant hunting. Is it worth the extra money for nickel or copper shot?

Also has anyone used the Kent upland loads, and did you like them.

Thanks


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I love copper 5's but it may all be mental. If I had my way that is all I would shoot. They do tend to pattern tighter. If your shots are not longer than 30-35yds I would say hard lead is just as good. When they start getting out a bit farther you may get the extra shot in the bird and that can make the difference between a dead rooster and one that hits the ground running.

I have never shot the Kent but Federal makes a bad *** load in copper 4, 5 or 6 that comes out the barrel pretty hot. I have shot some of those and really liked them. I think they are the Pheasants Forever loads.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

I like the nickle plated - they seem to pick up fewer feathers and drag less of that around inside. Probably makes no difference in the long haul.

Never tried the Kent upland - I like the Fiochi stuff if I don't have anything handloaded.

M.


----------



## Ace25 (Dec 18, 2004)

I tend to like #5's as well, 4's are a bit to big, they seem to penetrate right on through a good portion of the bird, dragging in a bunch of feathers with em. 6's are just a tad too small. Just my opinion though.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I've found that the slick surface of the np shot will carry less feathers into the meat of the bird. This would explain the excellent penetration. I buy one 7 lb jar of np shot a year and tend to go through it pretty fast. If it was a little cheaper, I think i'd use it exclusively. Burl


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I like to shoot #5 NP shot for the same reasons as above. I always carry a box of 4's though if I find birds are getting up further than normal.


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

i never shot nickle or copper shot till this year, i never had a problem dropping them then when my uncle and his friends came up they bought Fiotchi pheasant loads(nickle plated) i shot the remainder of shells and just punished the birds, there expensive but i love them.


----------

